# Liposuction



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

my hubs and i have been married almost 2 years, and last week out of nowhere he suggests I get lipo. and he did it very sweetly saying i would feel so much better about myself - which is true. but i cant help but think he has some issues with my body. i am full figured woman - im 5 5" and 280lbs.. but i have always been this size. i was this size when my hubs met me, dated me, and married me. i've never met his parents... maybe he's preparing me for them? 

i dunno should I just do it and say "thank you"?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Doing liposuction without correcting the behaviors and issues that caused you to gain the weight in the first place seems pretty pointless to me. not judging, just giving my thoughts.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

not the point, pbear. I'm doing it.. i just wanted an outside opinion on whether or not to discuss my inner thoughts about his intentions with my hubs...


----------



## mrsamazing (Feb 9, 2012)

I know this will sound rude, but by your description of yourself you are more a candidate for lap band than lipo. Lipo is not for weight loss. And yes, talk to your husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I read in the NYTimes that when a lipo patient gains weight it goes to another part of the body.

My father did lipo. His stomach looked wierd afterwards and he gained the weight. So he had this big belly that greeted you 2 feet but the rest of him was there. HE finally got rid of it by changing his eating and excercise habits.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

cory275 said:


> i am full figured woman - im 5 5" and 280lbs.. but i have always been this size. i was this size when my hubs met me, dated me, and married me. i've never met his parents... maybe he's preparing me for them?


For starters, full figured doesn't mean what a lot of people think it means. Full figured is when someone is fat but still has a very feminine shape, usually hourglass shaped. Full figured does not apply if a person has lost that feminine shape.




> i dunno should I just do it and say "thank you"?


No, you shouldn't. You should definitely lose weight, but getting lipo will cause a lot of new problems
1) you are agreeing that he has a say over your body
2) lipo is really damn expensive
3) lipo doesn't fix what made you fat in the first place

If you don't stand your ground right now, where will it end? Can he also suggest implants and face lifts? You need to say no.
Even if you said yes, it won't do much good. If you're fat because you love food and hate exercise, then you'll just get fat again a year later. I've gained about 10 pounds in less than a month since I started taking a certain medication, so it's not like it's hard to put on extra weight when food consumption greatly exceeds dietary needs. You could easily pack on another 50 pounds per year until you're right back to where you started.

If you're serious about weight loss, you can ask your doctor for medication to help you slim down. Some doctors will give people Dexedrine or Adderall to lose weight since both are amphetamines. They give a person lots of energy and they drive appetite down.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

cory275 said:


> not the point, pbear. I'm doing it.. i just wanted an outside opinion on whether or not to discuss my inner thoughts about his intentions with my hubs...


In general, I'm pretty sure that for me, EVERY time is the right time to discuss my inner thoughts with Carol. The alternative would be an emotionally distant marriage that would not work for me.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

cory275 said:


> i am full figured woman - im 5 5" and 280lbs..


If it helps you come to better terms with it.

Fat is literally a superficial layer on the body. It's the storage of calories(energy) consumed but not metabolized.

It's not who you are on the inside.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

i've already had a consultation with the dr, and I have realistic expectations. the expectations are to remove the "bulk" of the fat in my tummy area. i have absolutely no desire to look like a stick with nothing to hold on to. my hubs told me if i mess with the size of my boobs or ass he'd be dissapointed. 

my mom had gastric bypass in the 90s before it was so trendy, but it's about a $20,000 difference between the cost if lipo vs gastric bypass. 

nobody can tell the furture, and who's to say that lipo wouldnt kick start a lifestyle change. i'm not gonna pay 6 grand for nothing. and im not convinced that your mate shouldnt have a say on your body to an extent. helpful suggestions to improve yourself should be appreciated especially when they're coming from a good place like being worried about your health. if my hubs didnt let me shave him i wouldnt give those areas as much attention, so we both win. 

im not convinced that not sharing these thoughts with my hubs would create "emotionl distance"... i have a lot of thoughts that i keep to myself... talking about feelings all day would drive me nuts.. he's his own person and he's allowed his own opinon wthout my judgement. we're big fans of "pick your battles"... we dont bicker much because we think about whether or not its really worth it to begin with. in this case.. my hubs is a cheap mofo.. and this would be the 3rd large purchase he's made just for me in our 2 years. he's being very generous... and to accuse him of having a selfish motivation for suggesting i do this could be insulting.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

to spend all this money on a quick fix and potentially dangerous solution isn't such a great idea I think - people die having this procedure, particularly is surgery is a much higher risk for larger people

he would be better off spending the money on a gym membership or a personal trainer or anything that helps you get some weight off the natural way

I do have a concern that he is specifying which bits of you he wants to 'slim down' - that sounds pretty controlling to me, it's not the same as shaving someone. It's major surgery


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

cory275 said:


> i have absolutely no desire to look like a stick with nothing to hold on to.


And here comes the animosity towards thin people.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

its not animosity at all... people work really hard for that body type.. its just not attractive to me.. i know lots of people dont like my body type... i'd take gerard butler over adam brody any day... gimme some meat!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

There are no quick fixes.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Why does your husband suddenly want you to get lipo, when you are the same size as when you met and married? Is there a reason why you have not met his parents? This whole situation is very strange.

The aforementioned diet pills are HIGHLY addictive.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

the reason that he tells me he wants me to get lipo is so that i will feel better about myself... i dont know what made him think of it so suddenly.. thats why i was curious about his motivations.. 

i've never met his parents because they live in asia... the situation with his family is complicated because they dont know we're married yet.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

cory275 said:


> its not animosity at all... people work really hard for that body type.. its just not attractive to me.. i know lots of people dont like my body type... i'd take gerard butler over adam brody any day... gimme some meat!



It was Gerard Butler who trained incredibly hard for his build in the movie 300. 

He is about 6'2 and around 200 lbs.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I didn't mean to derail your thread earlier. But I think talking to him is definitely the way to go. As a married couple, ideally you'd be able to talk about anything and every thing, including potentially uncomfortable topics. 

However... Given you've been married as long as you have and his parents don't know about it yet... I see a whole lot of communication issues in the future. Hopefully I'm wrong on that, though. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## t_hopper_2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

cory275 said:


> my hubs told me if i mess with the size of my boobs or ass he'd be dissapointed.


This comment, combined with the fact that he suggested it "out of the blue" makes me think that he's got an unspoken agenda regarding the appearance of your body. Now, you may not have any problem with that agenda - but the two of you should talk about it.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> to spend all this money on a quick fix and potentially dangerous solution isn't such a great idea I think - people die having this procedure, particularly is surgery is a much higher risk for larger people


Another thing is to start replacing high calorie food with low calorie food. This is easy to do, but people hate doing it because low calorie food is way the heck more expensive. That's somewhat ironic. Someone in Africa would think a person is retarded if they would spend more money to get fewer calories.

Remember that this is something you need to do even if you get the surgery. With the fat gone, you want it to stay gone. A big source of my own calories is:
-cream in my coffee
-sugar in my coffee
Instead of putting whipping cream in my coffee, which is 33% fat, I've started using that Coffee Mate whitener. I don't even know what that junk is, but it has almost no calories. As for sugar, I've replaced that with Splenda. This one is brutal on the wallet because a giant bag of sugar is like $3 but a small box of Splenda (700 packets) is $20. Fake sugar has 0 calories.

Another thing to do is eat lots of salad and vegetables. Sometimes I feel low blood sugar and I need calories, but a lot of the time my "hunger" is just a feeling of emptiness. I just need something in my stomach. Anything that takes up space will make it feel better. Vegetables are perfect because they have almost no calories but they still take up space. A bowl of salad with some Italian dressing on it tastes great (because the dressing is almost pure fat) but it's relatively low in calories and it leaves you feeling full for a long time. Things like sugar break down inside of you, so you're left feeling empty again. Fibre, by definition, is food that you can't digest. Fibre isn't even food. It just passes through you the same way bubble gum does.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks for all the positive advice yall! 

today when my hubs came home i had on a sexy black dress that makes my boobs look explosive. he told me how sexy i look and how if i got the lipo and my gut was smaller he'd love to see me in corsetts and sexier clothing. 

i've done diets before but they really do suck after lik 2 weeks. surviving on salads gets old really fast. but that's not the impossible part. the harder part for me is the getting out and doing stuff part. i work in a bank standing up all day in heels and professional shoes and when i get off work i dont feel like doing ANYTHING. then i have to come home and cook for my hubs... and im just dead by the end of the night. 

i'm starting to think he really may not have some ill or selfish intentions about the whole thing...


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

It is suspect that his parents don't even know he is married.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

i know everyone thinks its weird that he hasnt told his parents yet. trust me, i do too. it gets really complicated when race and religion and trying to change the mindset of parents in their 70s come into play. i understand him to an extent. we have an agreement on when he will tell them, and it is well understood that if he doesnt it's a deal breaker for me. i'm sure i'll be posting about it later because his deadline is actually coming up next month.


----------



## PrincessMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm barely full figured at 200 5'2, so I can't imagine 280 being full figured. If you have decided on doing it, then just do it. Make sure you find a pro-surgeon or look into other after options like stomach clamps or maybe even smart lypo. My aunt got a stomach clamp after being 400 4'11 for a long time and it helps her not be able to eat as much as she did without changing habbits.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

enoughisenough said:


> What's the working definition of 'full figured'?


Full figured means fat but still very feminine. Some women have really good genetics and they can look great even when they're very big. One of my friends in college had to be about 200 pounds even though she was about 5'5" and she was still a perfect 10. No fat on the face or neck, big boobs, big butt, narrow waist.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

ShawnD said:


> Some women have really good genetics and they can look great even when they're very big. One of my friends in college had to be about 200 pounds even though she was about 5'5" and she was still a perfect 10. No fat on the face or neck, big boobs, big butt, narrow waist.


And there are just so many young women like that walking around.

And if those women just made simple changes to their high calorie, bad diet then they would be knock outs.

But they don't want to do that.

I find that hard to understand.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

She did lose a bunch of weight in the last 2 years, but it made her less attractive. She doesn't really have curves anymore. She has that 10 year old boy look that runway models have.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> People like different shapes for themselves and for who they want to attract.
> 
> I am smack dab in the middle of my normal BMI range, I've been on the higher end and on the extreme low. On the lower end I tended to attract extremely shallow men and men who were mostly going after teenagers because I happen to have a young looking face. Not cool. On the higher end, it was a bit wider range with way less of the skeezers which was nice but I felt out of my body a little bit but I loved having real live curves and felt extremely feminine. People can feel great at all kinds of weights, *the thinner you are isn't always the better you feel or even look to yourself.*I feel the most comfortable in my skin right now though in the middle. I still have t&a and I love the soft parts of me more than I like feeling the bones. The best part is being able to indulge in one of lifes best pleasures without feeling guilty or gross while still eating a very healthy diet.



Not sure why you think you need to clarify that thinner is not better.

No kidding.

Anyways we were talking about a female who is 5'5 and 200 lbs.

The BMI on that is 33, which is 3 points above obese. No way that person is feeling their best. That's diabetes and a heart attack waiting to happen.


Surely you're not identifying with that and taking it personally when I wonder why an otherwise attractive woman would let herself get that large?


----------



## stedfin (Apr 14, 2012)

ShawnD said:


> Full figured means fat but still very feminine.


Full figured means "Fat but trying to get a date".

No guarantee of femininity in fact the odds are rather low.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

the definition of full figured is subjective.. just like "skinny" is.. i dunno why it's become such a debatable term. 

i'm not sure why that implies that i couldnt get a date.. when i have a husband... i've also been dating since i was 14. some people are genuinely attracted to ladies with something to hold on to... it may not be your cup of tea, but there's no reason to be **** about it. 

when i went to jamaica a man said to me, "meat is for man... bone is for dog"... when i went to italy men were whistling and rubbing on me. in greece they were grinding on me to their "awesome" techno music. in scotland i had men buy me whiskey in a stone built pub.. i've enjoyed a frappe with a gentleman near tower bridge in London... i think i've had just as good a life and as many great experiences with men as any skinny chick. so to say i "couldnt get a date" just shows that you wouldnt have the abilility to get to know a woman who's physical appearance wasnt what you consider nice... and i think they call that "shallow"...


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

stedfin said:


> Full figured means "Fat but trying to get a date".
> 
> No guarantee of femininity in fact the odds are rather low.


That's the difference between what it actually means and what people use it to mean.

Online dating has a lot of slang you need to get accustomed to:
curvy = very fat
overweight = very fat
full figured = very fat
average = fat
skinny = normal
athletic = normal but can run up stairs without blacking out
bisexual = not actually bisexual, but expanding the dating pool out of desperation
man's man = mentally retarded
like to have fun = mentally retarded
aspiring artist = unemployed
entrepreneur = unemployed
thinking of going back to school = lie; say this so people don't judge me for working at starbucks
random = I don't understand human interaction and must resort to saying weird things just for shock value


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

wow... you have an interesting view of people and life... i'm amazed you've found a partner who shares your opinions... 

i wasnt aware the thread was about online dating, but thanks for your insight..


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Sometimes entrepreneur can actually mean that the person is successfully self employed.  I agree that "artist" or "music producer" means "broke ass who lives on pipe dreams".

I once described myself as "medium build" to a blind date. He gasped when he saw me. "You're not fat!" I never said I was fat. Medium means between small and large right? 

I am currently the largest I have ever been. I am also the happiest. I wear a size twelve at a height of 5'4. My booty is round and attracts attention. My boobs are pert and large. I love my body except for my stomach. Probiotics and eating more veggies and fruits have helped a great deal. I also think that once I get off the pill, I will lose some of the weight I gained when I went on it. Hormonal birth control always makes me pack on pounds and they fall off as soon as I get off the BC.

Jamaican men love a woman with some meat. "Fat" is a compliment in the Jamaican community. My husband is not Jamaican, yet he loves me at this size much more than when I was a size 8. Constant butt slapping and boob honking in our marriage. :smthumbup:

People do not want to change eating habits because they love food too much for that. It is much easier and more fun to just eat what you want, without counting every calorie. Exercising can be very painful, which is why some people avoid it. I have found that walking is the easiest for me. It is fun and low impact. :smthumbup: No disgusting sweat or pain from that.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

this is a pic of me n my hubs i'll post temporarily.. perhaps to ease the curiosity of some


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

cory275 said:


> i am full figured woman - im 5 5" and 280lbs.. but i have always been this size. i was this size when my hubs met me, dated me, and married me. i've never met his parents... maybe he's preparing me for them?
> 
> i dunno should I just do it and say "thank you"?



I really don't want to come off as rude here, but at 5' 5'', and nearly 300 pounds, you are not "full figured", you are morbidly, dangerously obese. 

Liposuction is designed for people who are far slimmer, and just want to suction out relatively small amounts of fat in order to enhance their already smaller figures. It is not designed for people who are very overweight, and obese, as it wouldn't really make much of a difference.

Lipo is not what you need. A commitment to a serious exercise program, and a total overhaul of your eating habits, is what you really need. As someone who has lost family members to obesity related illnesses, I strongly urge you to wake up and take control of this before it destroys your entire life.



FirstYearDown said:


> Exercising can be very painful, which is why some people avoid it. I have found that walking is the easiest for me. It is fun and low impact. :smthumbup: No disgusting sweat or pain from that.


I think that depends largely on how you walk. I too love to walk, and I do 7.5-8 miles, four times a week, at a brisk pace. Trust me, by the time I'm finished I am soaked in sweat, and my legs are feeling the tension.


----------



## stedfin (Apr 14, 2012)

cory275 said:


> im 5 5" and 280lbs.. i've never met his parents... maybe he's preparing me for them?


More like he's preparing them for YOU.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

hmm.. not sure what that means.. not sure how he's preparing them for me when they dont know about me. either way... it's a subject that has fizzled between us. we've decided to invest our money elsewhere. 

i'm thinking more about gastric bypass, but i dont have insurance. my enrollment peroid at work isnt until october. medical tourism sounds like a nice option as well. until then, i guess...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

cory275 said:


> how if i got the lipo and my gut was smaller he'd love to see me in corsetts and sexier clothing.


I'm sorry I couldn't read anymore WITHOUT responding to this. First of all.. sit ups will get rid of said gut.. You just need to put in the EFFORT to do it. If your not fond of sit ups.. there are exercises that help slim down your body as well as equipment. 


Taebo
Yoga

Two very good exercises that help tone your body... 


Ab circle pro
treadmill
total gym

There is more equipment you can use but the three i listed are also very great in aiding with toning your body through a natural and healthy process.


Diet... does not mean you go on a strict eat salads ONLY ... Some programs that can help you figure out what KIND of diet you need are...


Nutrisystem
Jenny craig
Weight watchers

I'm sure there are more but ALL these listed are MUCH better options then LIPO.

LIPO is nothing but a LAZY way out and has to many DANGEROUS risks. It may SEEM like a great INSTANT fix... but it's not. I've known someone who DIED due to going through with a LIPO surgery.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

cory275 said:


> we've decided to invest our money elsewhere.


I wouldn't recommend any surgeries or operations but whatever you do I hope it works for you.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Or you could right now, stop indulging in eating high sodium/high calorie food and get off the couch and actually get some exercise.


Yeah but why? Obviously, people eat for a reason - they really enjoy food. I didn't really understand this until I started taking a certain sleep medication. Now I get it. Food is delicious! (but only after taking medication)


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

cory275 said:


> i'm thinking more about gastric bypass, but i dont have insurance. my enrollment peroid at work isnt until october. medical tourism sounds like a nice option as well. until then, i guess...


You don't need gastric bypass. You could have the majority of your weight lost in a year, or less, if you dig deep down and find a way to change your eating, and get active. Heck, you could be well on your way by the time October enrollment rolls around.

Saying that you don't have insurance, therefore you can't do anything, is a cop out. When a person is truly ready to change their lives, they do it. Take it from someone who's been where you are.

And please don't think GB is a fix all. My sisters best friend, and my wife's former poss, women who were larger than you, got the procedure done.They both lost a lot of weight, but guess what? They didn't change any of their habits, stalled while they were still morbidly obese, and overtime stretched their stomachs right back out and are as large as she was when they started.

Gastric bypass is totally unnecessary in many cases, and can actually be counterproductive in the long run if you don't learn the benefits of proper nutrition, exercise, and self control.


----------



## DanglingDaisy (Mar 26, 2012)

The problem I see is trying to be something for your partner that HE wants you to be...you show through your posts how low your self esteem is-that's what bothers me about this whole thread 

Listen, I've been skinny,slightly overweight and grossly overweight. The question to consider-is which body type do you identify with? What do you consider healthy for you? Could you imagine yourself much thinner-or is your identity wrapped up in your fat deposits? 

I always hated working out in the gym so a couple of years ago I took a job in a warehouse(running around all day) to lose the weight(and get paid!:smthumbup: )...I lost 60lbs in two months- and NEVER felt exhausted or bored while doing it. 

No man or woman will convince me even at my heaviest that I was okay having rolls of fat on me.  It was embarrassing going for walks at my heaviest(200lbs 5'3) and getting tired after 5 minutes! I had a food addiction but hid behind the "I'm ok you're ok mentality".

Truth be told-if it was 100 years ago, you'd be skinny girl. Our seditary lives,sad excuses and *let people be as fat as they want* has led to prissy-ing around the truths 

Find solutions that don't mean getting put under the knife. You can get results with your stomach with stomach crunches...


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

edit.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

DanglingDaisy said:


> The problem I see is trying to be something for your partner that HE wants you to be...you show through your posts how low your self esteem is-that's what bothers me about this whole thread
> 
> Listen, I've been skinny,slightly overweight and grossly overweight. The question to consider-is which body type do you identify with? What do you consider healthy for you? Could you imagine yourself much thinner-or is your identity wrapped up in your fat deposits?
> 
> ...


:iagree:

I couldn't like this post more than once so I had to agree.

I'm not sure why there are so many critical comments on this thread - I'm sure Cory is very aware of her body image and who cares what some people define full figured or skinny as, that is not the point of this thread.

I just have to say to Cory, if you are happy with being bigger there is nothing wrong, though you seem to want to lose which is good because you will probably have a longer happier life that way. I also think if you want to lose weight and are successful in any way at it it will instill a higher self-esteem and your H will probably respond to you.

He loves you and married you as you are and want the both of you to be happier. I think lipo is a drastic measure and unecessary, though it can help give you a boost on your path to a healthier lifestyle - my Aunt had it done about 2 decades ago, not just on the tummy but all over, she shed over 120 lbs I think and has kept the weight off. But its her continued food discipline that kept it that way, the lipo was just a little shortcut and one that was quite stressful for her family to watch her do.

Good luck in what you choose just make sure you are doing it because its something you are willing to take the risk on and not being pressured by anyone else to do...


----------



## appalled (May 12, 2012)

This thread confirms in the worst possible way what I've seen since my SO started lurking on your site some time back and I came here to see what SO was so interested in (besides the fetish threads SO likes so well). 

When it comes to weight, *some* of you are the most shallow examples of humanity I have had the misfortune to read about, and I am really sad for you and for the people who must put up with you. Get over people being a weight YOU do not like. Denigrating people will not shame them into looking like YOU.

Cory, lose weight or do not lose weight - for YOU. Not for your husband or for his parents, but for YOU, if it's something you want. Find out what body type you are and see if there might be a particular way of eating that works better. Not all body types respond to exercise or eating certain ways the same way. You just have to keep trying until you find what works. Just don't give up, if that's what you want to do.

Be aware that significant weight loss may change things about your body and you may be surprised by how different it looks when you are done compared to what you were expecting (i.e. loose skin). That can be dealt with down the road, but just letting you know.

Good luck.


----------



## appalled (May 12, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> so What do I know?


Apparently less than you think you know. Yes, would agree on the "just a shallow *******" bit (if that's how you really feel), but not so much on the "feels great" bit unless dragging people down and making them feel like **** is how you get your jollies and makes you feel great (or better about yourself). :scratchhead: Maybe it is/does.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

appalled said:


> Apparently less than you think you know. Yes, would agree on the "just a shallow *******" bit (if that's how you really feel), but not so much on the "feels great" bit unless dragging people down and making them feel like **** is how you get your jollies and makes you feel great (or better about yourself). :scratchhead: Maybe it is/does.


What's the approach you would recommend?


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

i'm not making excuses.. but i'll tell you why SOME people never drop the weight. we ALL know that eating lighter and excercising is the key... i totally agree with you ALL. 

i used to have a dear friend who really didnt like food. she'd like one thing (chik-fil-a and sushi from this place we used to go to) and that's almost all she would eat. BUT she also had an eating disorder. she was on some meds at one point that gave her a pooch and some booty and she literally had an emotional breakdown. she HAD to be back to her 110lbs. she got off her mental health meds (whatever they were) because they caused the weight gain. and she lost the pooch in 2 weeks. she also wouldnt go on birth control because it causes weight gain.

my point is its hard for EVERYONE to have a healthy relationship with food. fat or skinny. 

not only that.. but for me personally... i'll do the diet and the excercise for like a month and NOTHING will happen. and i mean NOTHING. maybe a pound or two.. IN A MONTH!! i will literally go a month eating like a rabbit (with some protien) and go for a walk or stand more at work or go to the pool and NOTHING will happen. in high school i went to band camp for 2 weeks... carrying the 3rd bass drum (maybe 40 bls) out in the sun and marching for HOURS... and ate perfectly... you know what happened??? NOTHING!! 

i college i lost about 20 pounds once and all i ate was subwway and worked on sculptures. chopping wood, pouring metals, making molds.. i didnt even really excercise but the subway was right across the street from the studio so that's what i ate. i wouldnt say i was really "trying" to lose anything.. just wanted to freakin graduate. 

but other than that.. it's been a lot of effort with no results. and i think 30 days is a good attempt at making a change. its like going to a job and never getting paid... who's gonna do that?? 

i honestly dont eat horribly... mostly i eat salads and a sandwich for dinner. salads for lunch or a sandwich (subway) and a granola bar for breakfast. maybe chik fil a once a week.. diet sodas and water only. i'm not a sweets person at all. maybe once a month my hubs and i will share a pizza. 

the lipo people told me to try a hormone therapy they have cuz that may very well be a factor since i have such a hard time (then again they may just be trying to sell me crap)...its $1k a month. so again with the insurance thing.. i'd like to see if there are other options under medical supervision. until then... i guess i'll eat rabbit food until i cant stand it anymore.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

ps... yall should quit fighting.. its not helpful to anyone.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

i can say that eating "healthy" doesnt make me feel "better"... i dont eat broccoli or salads "joyously"... and i dont feel my "stomach filled" when i eat "crunchy, greens once a day". 

those veggies make me feel hungry for more. carrots and lettuce just dont do it for me. and hunger is a basic human neccessity.. you cant fight it. when it makes noise; you are hungry. i'm a bread person... 

i've never been "humming with energy" either way. mcdonalds and subway or a salad all feel the same to me... i'm full. and i can do my job.. make deposits or withdrawals... whethere i go to subway or mcdonals.. and with a 30 min lunch break.. mcdonalds or arbys sounds better... but i do make the effort to go somewhere less horrible... 

but the doctor thing will definately be on my list once it's an option...
i dunno what kind of therapy the lipo dr suggested.. but it seemed like a ploy to get more money out of me. because i'm so overweight i should try this $1k a month treatment before he gets my $6k

i dont consider myself an "emotional eater" ... its just basic logic to me.. if you're hungry.. you're going to eat what's filling and what's available. i try my hardest to make the best decsions.. and when i am sad i try to make the same decisions....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Cory, not to be judgemental about it, but it seems in your comments you are resigned that changing what you eat has no affect on your energy or your weight. All kinds of science and nutritional experts are trying to show you that is incorrect.

Eating until you are full is the biological mechanism that regulates hunger and metabolism, the problem is not everything makes you feel the same amount of satiation at the same caloric level. Don't just eat a little lettuce - Eat a whole mix of veggies, fruit and a small portion of lean meat. The problem with processed foods and carbs in general is that they are calorie laden, they overcome the satiation by overloading your system not only with calories but also break down into all kinds of sugars that trick your brains reward system.

Note, I'm not a nutrition expert but its something I try to pay attention to and educate myself about. The other thing about the feeling for hunger is that it is both subjective and constantly adapting to what is available.

In my experience, as unfortunate and difficult to overcome as it is, at some point if you want to get your weight heading back the right direction you have to realize that the hunger pangs you feel is not the same as starvation, and you will have to learn to cope with those pangs temporarily until your physiology adapts to changes in caloric intake.

While it can produce the kind of results you could see in a month it probably takes a lot longer, the hard part is if you starve yourself all you are doing is robbing yourself of energy and you will feel like crap at the end of the month and still weight the same. It's why I personally feel that moderation is the key not starvation - I will admit I'm not the most disciplined eater but even without "counting calories" I am usually aware of what I'm putting in and how my weight will fluctuate when I control myself (I'm not even an obese person, just a little over my ideal weight at the moment, and as of right now I too feel some hunger pangs - the hardest part is putting them off and then going for a snack at night and I've found that the solution for me is to simply go to bed earlier).

Anyways, just some ideas that I thought you should hear in case you haven't heard it this way before.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

cory275 said:


> i'm not making excuses.. but i'll tell you why SOME people never drop the weight. we ALL know that eating lighter and excercising is the key... i totally agree with you ALL.
> 
> i used to have a dear friend who really didnt like food. she'd like one thing (chik-fil-a and sushi from this place we used to go to) and that's almost all she would eat. BUT she also had an eating disorder. she was on some meds at one point that gave her a pooch and some booty and she literally had an emotional breakdown. she HAD to be back to her 110lbs. she got off her mental health meds (whatever they were) because they caused the weight gain. and she lost the pooch in 2 weeks. she also wouldnt go on birth control because it causes weight gain.
> 
> ...


Editted 2.5 Years Later as I was spouting some absolute broscience BS about "starvation mode", that is simply untrue.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Uh, I'd be mighty hurt if my husband suggested lipo. I've put on some weight since I broke my neck and became disabled. I no longer can run or walk far. Running was my life. I was very thin and toned!

My hubby loves me for who I am. I do bike, but it does not even come close as effective as running. I'm very limited to what I can do in a day or I pay the price of unbearable pain. Without the support of my husband, I'd be crushed. He is taller then I and weighs less then me. Ugh. I stick to a 900-1200 calories a day. My age has slowed my metabolism. I lost my toned body forever.:/. It drives me crazy, but my hubby loves me for who I am inside.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Uh, I'd be mighty hurt if my husband suggested lipo. I've put on some weight since I broke my neck and became disabled. I no longer can run or walk far. Running was my life. I was very thin and toned!


You are not pushing 300 lbs your personal perspective is probably not applicable to this case. I suspect if her H is pushing for lipo its not just for aesthetic reasons, he probably wants her to have higher self esteem, confidence, and a longer happier life with him. I still think that lipo is the wrong approach and maybe her H just needs a bit of an education.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Lon said:


> You are not pushing 300 lbs your personal perspective is probably not applicable to this case. I suspect if her H is pushing for lipo its not just for aesthetic reasons, he probably wants her to have higher self esteem, confidence, and a longer happier life with him. I still think that lipo is the wrong approach and maybe her H just needs a bit of an education.


I've been there. I've lost over 100 pounds 3 times, after each child with a lot of work. I've been heavy and thin. Weight has always been an issue. Especially when my ex h threw it in my face how fat I was. I strive very hard to stay thin all my life. My metabolism is slower then most. It's very difficult to lose weight, but lipo is not the answer. 

I do think OP's husband should be more supportive.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to misconstrue your comment, you said that you were thin and toned and have put on "some" weight... (but not 160+ lbs?) I didn't realize your situation was in any way similar... so you do have some perspective on the issue, and you personally know that weight really does fluctuate with what you put in and how you use it, something I think the OP is casting a lot of doubt on.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

bottom line: you weigh the same as my ex, who was well over 6ft and an ex-bodybuilder and still too big

a month is nothing - it takes time to lose weight in a way that will be sustainable. You have to want to do it, and it sounds like there's a whole lot of excuses as to why you can't. That is fine if you're happy with that, I make no judgements about people's lifestyle choices - you're right that unhealthy relationships with food are common. I have unhealthy relationships with other things

but it's not just an aesthetic thing - this is about your health and your future life. I think you really need to take a look at what you say you eat - do you really just eat salads and sandwiches and drink water? What about alcohol?

I'm guessing you're still quite young - you do not want to be trying to lose this sort of weight in your 40's and 50's believe me.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

dolly, i dont have any reason to lie to yall about what i eat. it's counterproductive in every way. why would anybody want advice on something that isnt even true? 

to answer the other question about alcohol.. i drink on saturday nights when my hubs goes out with his friends. my hubs doesnt drink so i dont drink around him. but its 2-3 glasses of red wine and i'm done. 

there's a water cooler at work that i usually fill my tumbler with probably 3 times a day... and i drink a diet coke with dinner... i only work 4 days a week.. i go to subway or publix deli for lunch... sometimes before my period i go to this medditerreanean place next to my work and get a falaffel wrap and hummus... i buy 10 bags of salad from ALDI every week (they're only 50 cents each!!), and that's what i eat on my off days for lunch and dinner. sometimes ill grill some chicken on the foreman.. but i'm not a big meat person.. 

i walk my dog to the mail boxes every day.. takes about 30-40 mins and i stand at work all day.. and i walk from the drive thru to the normal teller line at work. i've had these habbits since i started at my new bank... since march, i guess. no results.. at my old bank zaxbys and mcdonalds were right there.. and i went there pretty frequently, but i still weigh the same as i did went to zaxbys. 

not sure the excuses you're referring to... 

i'm 26... i just had a friend who lost 100 lbs but she stopped eating almost completely. and she roder her excercise bike till she got sick. she's 28.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

maybe my husband has seen me struggling since i'm making efforts with no results and that's why he offered. he spends the most time with me and he knows i havent been lazy about it.


----------



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

i would stop having diet coke with dinner everyday if possible. do you visit any fast food joints frequently? mcdonalds, taco, BK etc. If yes, it would be good to avoid those as well.

Also here are some things that can be anti-weight-loss: Processed foods (cookies, chips etc), Sweets, High GL carbs (bread, potatoes), Fatty/Fried foods, sodas, fries, food high in sodium etc

Some things that would help you with the diet: Lots of Fiber, Try to have 1 cup of steel cut oats every morning with banana/nuts etc, lots of fresh fruits & veggies, fish high in omega3 such as salmon etc, lean meat once in a while, whole grains such as quinoa, brown rice etc, lots of water, exercise, small portions per meal and a stress free life style as much as possible since that affects the weight as well

Also when you walk make sure you do 'brisk walking' that is close to your cardio range.

As far as Lipo (didn't read the entire post) I believe it has some major side effects and can be dangerous and possibly life threatening. I haven't researched in details however. Does your husband know that it can be a risky deal? Have the both of you researched on the possible side effects?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I'm trying to square the circle of understanding how someone who eats what appears to be a relatively healthy diet and isn't entirely inactive can weigh what my ex used to weigh at the age of 26. I'm not saying you're necessarily lying about what you eat on purpose, it just doesn't particularly add up - are you sure there's nothing you are missing out? Or are you saying you've only started this new regime a couple of months ago?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

One thing that really helps keep me full are Chia seeds. I buy them in bulk on amazon.com. They help by raising your metabolism and keep the fats and sugars from storing in your body. They are packed with many vitamins and omega fats(good fats). One tablespoon in a 1/2 bowl of cereal(shredded wheat generic(I hate the brand kind)). I eat this twice a day. I actually just cut back to eating the chia in my morning bowl. It's a fabulous superfood! It gives you energy and helps you stay hydrated. They are spendy though. I buy 6 pounds at a time.

I love food! When I was running, I could eat what I wanted. I was burning a lot of calories running 6 miles a day, 6 days a week. Of course I started walking then speed walking before running. It became addictive. It kills me not to exercise now.

Now I eat to live, not live to eat. I love garden vegetables. I grow my own alfalfa sprouts. All my dressings are fat free or light. I eat bread, but 100% whole wheat I make myself. I use honey instead of refined sugar. I also cut back my portion for dinner. Carbohydrates are your enemy unless you can burn them off. White bread is off limits for me, not the kids. I do make homemade white bread, but healthy as possible.

I've struggled to stay thin all my life. It's so easy to get off track especially during the holidays. I bike now, but it's minimal. My neck injury keeps me stuck resting more then I'm mobile. I'm a huge meat eater! Tonight we are having steak! Yum! If I cook a higher calorie meal, I'll skip it and eat a bowl of cereal or fry a fresh egg with Pam. Our eggs are our own. They are healthier then store eggs. Another food that is high in protein that keeps me full. Since I have 4-5 eggs laid a day, I can skip the yolk or use just one and the rest whites. 

I eat everything but the cereal homemade. I love to cook and I substitute to lessen the calorie content. I count all my calories.

Getting past the hunger takes a lot of willpower. It takes a couple hungry days to get use to it. I know that hungry feeling all too well. I also lost my very first 100+ pounds by walking. I walked everyday on a treadmill for 45-60 minutes. It takes 3 months of continuous exercise before you see any results. However, it takes massive willpower and motivation. I did it for myself.

I'm reaching 40. My metabolism is slowing down even more. I've been very conscious over my weight all my life. My husband is extremely thin, but he races in ironman triathlons and is always training. Him being so thin is my motivation. It's a daily battle, but one I'm willing to fight. I do this all for myself rather then for my husband. I don't need a support team. Myfitnesspal.com is a great website and apple itouch app. It helped me get on track.

Good luck on your journey. It's not an easy one. The weight watchers program is very good I've heard. They have free information on their website.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

i started eating better after i was transferred at work. which was in march... so two months. 

but it's not the first time i've tried.... and i mean really tried. i've mentioned a few examples of when i'd tried hard over the past 10 years. in high school was bigger, but i wasnt nearly as big as i am now. i gained about 60 lbs about 5 or 6 years ago when i was on depo. and i was on depo for about 3 years. then i wasnt on anything for about 2 years until i met my husband... and i got on the pill and i gained about 30 pounds after that. that's not the only reason tho.. i've never considered myself "inactive" .. i love to travel and go out... but my eating was really bad. when i first got married i ate a lot of indian/pak food with my hubs. i cant stand it now, but their food is really oily.. and lots of rice. i love italian food.. and pretty much anything with tomatoes on it. and i used to eat a lot of cheese. 

but i havent eaten like that in a while. my only cheat now is pringles. but i split a can with my hubs and i only buy one can a week.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> One thing that really helps keep me full are Chia seeds. I buy them in bulk on amazon.com. They help by raising your metabolism and keep the fats and sugars from storing in your body. They are packed with many vitamins and omega fats(good fats). One tablespoon in a 1/2 bowl of cereal(shredded wheat generic(I hate the brand kind)). I eat this twice a day. I actually just cut back to eating the chia in my morning bowl. It's a fabulous superfood! It gives you energy and helps you stay hydrated. They are spendy though. I buy 6 pounds at a time.
> 
> I love food! When I was running, I could eat what I wanted. I was burning a lot of calories running 6 miles a day, 6 days a week. Of course I started walking then speed walking before running. It became addictive. It kills me not to exercise now.
> 
> ...


i cant believe you lost 100 lbs 3 times!! holy CRAP! its great that you're so motivated!! i wish i had your kind of time to make everything. actually.. i dont think i'd be motivated enough to hand make everything even if i had the time. i'm not all that domestic. 

i'm committed to keeping these habbits up at least until october when i can get insurance again. so hopefully i'll see results soon. 

another thing about when i weigh myself.. i do it every day (i know you're not supposed to) multiple times a day (again.. i know) and sometimes there's as much as a 15 lb difference throughout the day. i've read a little bit about it, and the only explination i've seen is that its the weight of the food you're eating + the weight of the liquid you consume. i dont think it's even possible to consume 15 lbs of anything??? does anyone know?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

15 pounds of fluctuation is really high. I can fluctuate 5 pounds in a day. PMS time up to 8-10 pounds max. 

When you get insurance, discuss this with your doctor. 15 pounds is a big difference. I wonder if there is a medical reason behind it. I'm assuming you are retaining sodium and water at the same time. The more water you drink, the better. Are your hands and feet swelling at the end of the day? I had edema when pregnant. My feet and hands(sometimes legs) swelled double. I wasn't drinking enough water and I was eating horribly.

Losing weight will always be a battle for me as long as I live. I will keep trying as long as I'm able to. My husband grows a big garden, which helps with the vegetable intake. Eating salads with carrots, tomatoes and cucumbers along with alfalfa with a tbsp of ff dressing is heaven! I'll eat this with 1/2 low fat cottage cheese for lunch when I need a break from cereal. I use an extra large bowl and fill it with all the veggies. The tomatoes help dampen the lettuce.

For dinner, I'll eat that same salad, but throw a boneless skinless cut up chicken or steak. Yum! That keeps me full and extremely satisified. I eat as healthy as possible now. I'm having a tough time losing this extra weight I have now just by eating alone. Exercise is so important.

Keep up the good work. It takes me a good 3 months before I see any real progress. It's a slow progress for sure. I've always had to push myself even if I didn't want to with eating and exercising. It consumes my thoughts daily. I still have the motivation to run, even after 4 years. It kills me not to. Even a walk would be nice, but I do need a wheelchair for any long distances.:/


----------



## DanglingDaisy (Mar 26, 2012)

Cory,
If health issues aren't a problem with your ability to lose weight...

Be real with yourself. You can't be 300lbs without consuming a certain amount of calories everyday. That said,please know what you eat in one sense matters(especially if you're consuming too many calories,or too much sugar etc),but the MAIN thing is how much exercise you do to burn up what your body doesn't use. 

I liked what you said earlier how not everyone wants to be stick thin  It's true. Not only that,we're not all created equally and it can be a struggle to find what works for each of us. I don't buy into this garbage that you have to eat like a rabbit as you said-BUT incorporate foods that are good for you(even try something new) and minimize the stuff that is not good for your specific body.

I had a coworker that was eating plain salad everyday for lunch. She was trying to lose weight and put herself on a very boring and horrible diet plan. I asked her what exercise she was incorporating-the silly woman thought food restriction alone would shed over 100lbs:scratchhead: My thought was why torture yourself in a losing plan? 

The issue(if you are interested in losing weight) is kickstarting your metabolism. Start slowy in changing your food choices-be careful though-a neighbor of mine drank so much sugared beverages when he cut cold turkey he became a diabetic. Sure he lost 30lbs almost immediately but it cost him. I still enjoy sugared treats-but I put certain restrictions on which ones I can have,when and how much. In my case I can gain 10lbs in a week-so watching what I consume is important to the type of body I want to have. I also find I gain weight fast by consuming milk products-albeit I also have a milk allergy,so I take calcium tablets instead. 

I'll say the corny line "You can be whatever you want to be". I'm living proof you can live thinner(if that's your wish),without torturing and depriving yourself.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I had to cut out cheese completely. I'll make homemade pizza, but I'll eat only the whole wheat with the sauce. The kids do get white bread dough. I make both. The dough is very easy to make!!! I found a recipe on allrecipes.com and modified it a little.

I also had to cut out peanut butter, cheese and nuts. My biggest downfall is nuts and peanut butter, crunchy peanut butter too! Especially on toast with honey.

I'm switching my lunch cereal to a nice big salad. I use a whole tomato, handful of baby carrots, heaping pinch of fresh alfalfa(I have 15lbs of seeds), low fat or fat free cottage cheese, croutons and 2 tbsp of fat free raspberry and walnut dressing. Total heaven! Sometimes I'll add a tbsp of light ranch. I've got to add up the calories to make sure I'm sticking to around 200 calories. I'll eat mostly vegetables, which are pretty filling. When my cucumbers grow, I'll add those too.

I've been eating shredded wheat solid 2 times a day for 1.5-2 years. It's time for a change.

It's tough making the eating changes especially when you love food. Halloween is when I gain a little weight with the kids candy. My will power is not strong enough when I have things in the house available. My husband does 100% of the shopping since I physically can't do it and he brings home school snacks for the kids only. I do keep Hershey's chocolate available at all times in the freezer. I will sometimes grab a row of squares when needed. Once in a great while I'll make them into s'mores. I do not completely deprive myself of my Hershey's. I hide my chocolate from the kids, I have to!

Everybody's metabolism is different. Losing weight is merely impossible without some sort of exercise. Unfortunately, I'm disabled, but I can bike. I'm grateful for that. Biking helps me walk a few more feet and to get things done around the house. Before I biked, I couldn't walk down to the mailbox without horrible pain. 

It takes a lot of discipline to cut back calories and exercise. Once you start and get into a groove, it gets so much easier. Losing the 100+ pounds was done by exercise. I wasn't on a strict diet, but I did cut back my portions. I used a small plate vs a dinner plate. I ate until I started to feel full and stopped, unless it was a steak dinner. 

Now I can only hold my neck up for an hour without resting. Once that hour is up, I need to go on the couch or bed with an ice pack. 

When I was a child, my aunt and uncle were over every weekend. They would call me fat and tell my mom that they needed to put me on a diet. It wasn't nice and it stuck with me all my life. They would also tease me as well. Same with my first husband. He would go as far as buying me exercise equipment for my Birthday telling me I was fat. I just given birth to our baby. I maybe lost 16 pounds from the 100+ I gained. I had over 100 pounds to lose. I left him and lost the weight just by walking 3.5-4 mph on the treadmill everyday for 45-60 minutes.

I did gain the same amount of weight with my other two children, but my husband was kind and didn't care. I was more willing to lose the weight, but by then I was into running. By jogging/running it melted off very fast.


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great tips, I'minlove! I'm trying to work off some weight myself and I know they will really help me.  One thing I might suggested if you are open to it, is to reconsider the nuts. The roasted salted nuts can be a bit addictive and it's easy to eat too many, but the raw nuts can be super healthy. I'm a medical student, and I've been reading that raw nuts can be really good even for reversing heart disease. Despite their fat content, they are really good for us. You don't get as much of the same benefits with the roasted salted nuts, as the fat has been damaged by the heating. So if you can incorporate some of the raw nuts without going overboard (especially almonds and walnuts, but peanuts not as much), then do that... maybe allow yourself to have a handful of raw nuts ONLY, and not touch the roasted salted stuff. On the other hand, I get that it may be a trigger food for you, and if you can't even eat raw nuts without it triggering a binge, then I can understand if you decide to stay away. I just thought I'd mention the health benefits in case you weren't aware. 

But thanks again for your great tips. I will try to do more treadmill myself. I get really tired when jogging, but sometimes I need to remind myself that walking can be a great alternative and I don't have to feel forced to jog if I'm not up to that yet.

I'm sorry that Cory somehow got banned as I don't know what caused that, but I hope she is still reading this thread and gets allowed to come back.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

rks1 said:


> I'm sorry that Cory somehow got banned as I don't know what caused that, but I hope she is still reading this thread and gets allowed to come back.


She got banned? Sadly, I am not surprised. She'd begun to get pretty nasty with a couple posters in another thread, and made some very unfortunate racist remarks as well.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

rks1 said:


> Great tips, I'minlove! I'm trying to work off some weight myself and I know they will really help me.  One thing I might suggested if you are open to it, is to reconsider the nuts. The roasted salted nuts can be a bit addictive and it's easy to eat too many, but the raw nuts can be super healthy. I'm a medical student, and I've been reading that raw nuts can be really good even for reversing heart disease. Despite their fat content, they are really good for us. You don't get as much of the same benefits with the roasted salted nuts, as the fat has been damaged by the heating. So if you can incorporate some of the raw nuts without going overboard (especially almonds and walnuts, but peanuts not as much), then do that... maybe allow yourself to have a handful of raw nuts ONLY, and not touch the roasted salted stuff. On the other hand, I get that it may be a trigger food for you, and if you can't even eat raw nuts without it triggering a binge, then I can understand if you decide to stay away. I just thought I'd mention the health benefits in case you weren't aware.
> 
> But thanks again for your great tips. I will try to do more treadmill myself. I get really tired when jogging, but sometimes I need to remind myself that walking can be a great alternative and I don't have to feel forced to jog if I'm not up to that yet.
> 
> I'm sorry that Cory somehow got banned as I don't know what caused that, but I hope she is still reading this thread and gets allowed to come back.


I love, love, love nuts! Especially unsalted nuts. Almonds, pistachios, cashews, and even walnuts freshly cracked from its hard shell. One handful leads to another. I could do it if I added them into a salad, but that's it. One of my favorite foods! They are very high in fats! I do eat chia seeds, which help give me the good fats I need. 

I've actually Improved in my biking. I try not to push too hard in fear of increasing my neck pain. I also will eat raw reg oatmeal made with water topped with a tiny bit of milk and brown sugar. That is filling as well, but keeping oats around here doesn't last. We feed oats to our chickens as well.

Without the biking, I'd not be as mobile as I am today. It's amazing how even a little amount of exercise helps the body. I just wish I could get rid of these last few pounds. I may never succeed, but I'll keep trying. I need to rest more then I'm active. I'm pretty much housebound due to my injury.


----------

